# Looking for old MTD snowblower manual. 31AE6B3H515



## y2j514 (Dec 14, 2020)

I have an old Yardworks snowblower that was handed down to me by my late grandfather. I have searched far and wide but I can not find the manual. The model is 31AE6B3H515 - 10.5HP 29" Tecumseh Engine. There is a 5 year old thread on this forum with a gentleman with the same problem. That thread ended with the gentleman saying he was given the manual by the person who gave it to him and he hasn't logged on since. I sent him a PM, but I'm not super hopeful he will get back to me at all. 

I have been using the manual for a similar blower to get by but some things are inaccurate or just wrong for my blower. The manual I am using is the one somebody else linked to in the same thread. 

Old thread here


----------



## y2j514 (Dec 14, 2020)

So I called MTD and got some great service. For future reference for anybody this snowblower is a YardWorks 29" 10.5HP 2 stage snowblower with a Tecumseh motor. The snowblower says it is Model No. 31AE6B3H515. 
The manual is here (PDF)

If for whatever reason this link is broken in the future, the manual does not say our model number it says Model: 60-3754-4 for whatever reason. That should make it easier for others to at least find it. I've gone over the manual and it seems to be a perfect match. I can't explain the discrepancy in model numbers but here it is at last!


----------

